# newbe



## steam1919 (Jan 20, 2013)

need some advice from the group. i am ready to start an engine from castings. can any one recommend a good casting kit for a first timer ? i need one that can be completed with a lathe and drill press as i do not have my milling machie running yet. i am thinking maybe something like a little kathy ? any one know of a better choice ? thanks in advance/


----------



## rhankey (Jan 21, 2013)

It might help to let us know how skilled you feel you are in machining.  What do you mean by first timer?  If you have done a fair bit of metal working/machining and this is simply your first forray with castings, then the little kathy kit looks doable on a lathe and drill press though appears it would benefit from a having a mill.  If this is your first metal working/machining project, a little kathy might be pushing the envelope a fair bit, unless you are up for a steep learning curve.  If this is your first metal working/machining project, you might consider an air/steam powered wobbler, as they are quick and easy projects, and can easily be built with a lathe and drill press.  That will give you a sense as to whether you feel ready for little kathy.

I'm on the home stretch with a Stuart triple as my first machining project since taking a couple very basic metal working classes 35 or so years previously.  While building the triple, I built a couple wobblers.  I don't think anyone would suggest that the triple is suited to a first time project, but I've taken it slowly and very thoughtfully one part at a time, and roughly 200 parts later I have only 20 or so parts to go to having a very nice completed engine.  The learning curve through the first 50 or so parts was very steep as was the cost in getting all the tooling, and though I still have much to learn, I feel pretty comfortable taking on just about any parts now.  So, if you feel up for the challange, then just about any air/steam engine is potentially doable as a first time project.

Robin


----------



## lensman57 (Jan 21, 2013)

steam1919 said:


> need some advice from the group. i am ready to start an engine from castings. can any one recommend a good casting kit for a first timer ? i need one that can be completed with a lathe and drill press as i do not have my milling machie running yet. i am thinking maybe something like a little kathy ? any one know of a better choice ? thanks in advance/


 
Hi,

A  simple stuart or a Stuart 10v (ambitious)or a small PMI machine should be fine if your skill level is up to it. If you have not made any engines before it may be prudent to start on a bar stock engine first untill you get the confidence. With castings there is very little chance of correcting mistakes.

The following is a link to a lathe only build, by Harold Hall, who is also a fellow participant of this forum.

http://homews.co.uk/page42.html

Regards,

A.G


----------



## steamdoug (Jan 21, 2013)

Hi new to this site, I started making engines from scratch about a year ago. I found that Elmers engine plans are superb for starting all sorts of engines and the best of it is they are free. I have attached a few pictures for you to look at.


----------



## steam1919 (Jan 23, 2013)

thanks everyone the info on the stuart 10v being machined on lathe will help big time. but i guess im going to need to purchase a face plate and angle plates. the one i have is inadequate for this job


----------



## steam1919 (Jan 23, 2013)

crud forgot to sign post may name is paul


----------



## steam1919 (Jan 23, 2013)

steamdug love the beam engine but how did you skeletonize it ? Mill band, band saw or drill holes then file by hand ?


----------



## steamdoug (Jan 28, 2013)

thanks for your comments, i had some checker plate that i surfaced with a fly cutter, then i printed the drawing of the side sections to scale, it took about 4 or 5 attempts to get it to print right then i glued the drawing to the aluminum plate and used that as a template. I drilled and filed all the cutouts rough at first then i drilled a couple of holes for the cross braces and bolted them together i then did the final filing so that both parts were the same. it was quite theraputic getting them just right.


----------



## steamdoug (Jan 28, 2013)

Paul, here is my latest beam engine i finished this in December. i got the plans from Elmers engines, the parts are quite tiny and it took 3 attempts to make the cylinder as the drillings kept going out of true, i had to increase the valve drilling to keep it straight. it was also the first time i made a flywheel from solid stock, i marked it out after turning it to size then drilled and filed it for the spokes.
Doug.


----------



## steamdoug (Jan 29, 2013)

Paul, I completed a Stuart 10v that I got for Christmas I made a bracket from Ali angle to mount the body to a lathe plate. Fortunately the instructions for making the engine were based on the same lathe that I have. But I did use my milling machine for some of the work. When you mount the cylinder for machining make sure you centre the casting equally in the bracket. I set mine up on the bore and the casting was out of centre I only realised this when I came to turn the flange on the end of the main casting and the cylinder was out by 1mm. I had to machine the main casting flange slightly off centre to compensate and to make everything run true.
Doug.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jan 29, 2013)

Doug: An introduction would  really be helpful in this case. you give a good idea of what machines you have . and you want a casting kit but I can only guess at your experience and location .

In general we recommend a few bar stock engines.,before moving to castings. 

I noticed the mention of the Stuart engines. There is lots of information on machining them and they are sold as beginners engines . My  concern is the availability of spare castings . IIRC  the 10v and 10 H have been discontinued. 

As far as an answer to the question . look into the PM research models in the USA. 

http://www.pmresearchinc.com/store/product.php?productid=3084&cat=4&page=1


http://www.pmresearchinc.com/store/product.php?productid=3087&cat=4&page=1

tin


----------



## rhankey (Jan 29, 2013)

Tin Falcon said:


> I noticed the mention of the Stuart engines. There is lots of information on machining them and they are sold as beginners engines . My  concern is the availability of spare castings . IIRC  the 10v and 10 H have been discontinued.
> 
> tin


 
The Stuart 10H, 10V and D10 are still being sold, and I've not seen nor heard any signs that they are being dropped.  Some of the Stuart models dropped off their website as they ran down inventory levels in preparation to sell the company.  The new owners have added back all the missing models.  The new owners have also replaced barstock crank shafts with cast iron cranks for some of the models.  Hopefully the new owners are improving casting quality which had been degrading in recent years.

the Stuart 10V or 10H would be good candidates for a beginner engine, or their oscilator.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jan 30, 2013)

OK checked the Stuart site looks like they are available. a while back did not see them on the sight I now see you explanation of why they were not available.
Sorry should have said may not be available or discontinued. 
I have a 10H kit and may want to add a 10v so good to know they are still being made. 
Tin


----------

